# RAPTOR x Supersnow



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Any idea what might pop out?


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

i dont know personnally but theres a thread about 5 below this one asking the same and the answer was 100% mack snow het raptor.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Harrison said:


> Any idea what might pop out?


T_Albino eclipse patternless striped X super snow = .

All Mack snow banded/aberrant HET T_albino & eclipse-(Treat carriers) of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm doing research into Raptors and just wondering something... is it actually possible for a leo to be het RAPTOR? The reason I ask is that I don't understand how this is so but I see het RAPTOR leos for sale everyday. RAPTOR isn't a single genetic trait...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, it isn't possible to be "het RAPTOR" - because three of the traits are selectively bred rather than simple on/off genes.

You CAN be "het albino/eclipse".


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

So het RAPTOR is really het albino/eclipse. I've been wondering about that for a while as nearly every classifieds or reputable breeder is always selling het RAPTOR hatchlings. :bash:

So just to check I've understood this correctly. If I mate a supersnow to a RAPTOR, then I will get 100% mack snows that will be heterozygous for albino and eclipse. If I then breed this babies with other leos that are het for albino for example, I'll get some albinos. Actually, if I mate these mack snow het albino/eclipse together, will I get mack albinos then? (some supersnow albinos too...?)


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

yes i agree harrison there are loads of breeders adverts saying het raptor hatchlings....this is so complicated....so now i have no idea what my choc albino x raptor babies are then


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a het raptor what does this mean then?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I have a het raptor what does this mean then?


het for Tremper albino and eclipse (I believe)


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I have a het raptor what does this mean then?


 
well thats what i though i had from an albino x raptor, they just look like albino babies but i assumed they would be het raptor, although i expect its because a R.A.P.T.OR, is all the traits that the letters stand for


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Problem is that the Patternless Reverse Stripe is selectively bred, as is the Orange (Tangerine). If they don't SHOW those traits in some respect, they just haven't gotten the combination they need in order to pass it on.

Crossing a Super Snow to a RAPTOR will produce inferior, yellow-stained Mack snows het for Albino and Eclipse; they may show aberrant patterning.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

So here is the next question...

There is no such thing as het RAPTOR although there is het albino/eclipse. Obviously it is possible to create a RAPTOR from scratch in a complicated way as the first RAPTORs were created... but what do you get if you breed two RAPTORs together? Do you get RAPTORs?

I'm assuming you do as you will be continuing the line-breed traits that made them raptors in the first place and the recessive (albino etc) traits will obviously show up.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You're guaranteed to get Eclipse Albinos.

Many or most of them will be Tangerine.
Many or most of them will show aberrant patterning and may be reverse striped or patternless reverse striped.

But only animals that are Eclipse, Albino, Tangerine AND Patternless Reverse Striped are RAPTORs.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

So you may get some full RAPTORs but there's a good chance you will only get some of the traits involved. Thanks for that, you're a great help.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is that selectively bred traits are also somewhat subjective. You might call Animal X a RAPTOR because it's albino, eclipse and patternless reverse striped and strongly yellow; I might not if it isn't SCREAMING tangerine. 

There's plenty of animals DESCRIBED as RAPTORs out there that are NOT patternless reverse striped, for example.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Harrison said:


> So here is the next question...
> 
> There is no such thing as het RAPTOR although there is het albino/eclipse. Obviously it is possible to create a RAPTOR from scratch in a complicated way as the first RAPTORs were created... but what do you get if you breed two RAPTORs together? Do you get RAPTORs?
> 
> I'm assuming you do as you will be continuing the line-breed traits that made them raptors in the first place and the recessive (albino etc) traits will obviously show up.


Coz Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,PATTERNLESS STRIPED,Tangeringe.Are all inherted trait-(polygenetic recessive) It can be pasted on but not in a 100% result all of the time.Not like the T_albino & eclipse-(simple recessive).

T_Albino X T_Albino = 100%T_albino all the time every time.

RAPTOR X RAPTOR = 100%T_albino & eclipse but the rest is hit or miss.You may get some RAPTOR along with banded,aberrants.jungles,striped,reverse srtripd'etc'etc


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> A RAPTOR because it's albino, eclipse and patternless reverse striped and strongly yellow; I might not if it isn't SCREAMING tangerine.


That why i reframe so the word RAPTOR as is state in the name orange and some So called RAPTOR's are not so Orange/Tangerine.I've seen some quite muted examples.So T_Albino eclipse patternless striped is the way to go for me.And for a really orange example you can just add Tangerine to the name.


----------

